# Diamond Sharpening Stones at Aldi



## Vic Perrin (19 Jan 2014)

Aldi have there diamond sharpening plates back on sale next thursday


----------



## Geoffrey (19 Jan 2014)

Vic Perrin":2dfhg8p6 said:


> Aldi have there diamond sharpening plates back on sale next thursday


Thanks for that Vic will be down there Thursday.


----------



## scrimper (20 Jan 2014)

They have some decent stuff but I do hate buying from Aldi.

In my local Aldi I find it an unpleasant and frustrating shopping experience, there are never any staff about to ask for help or advice and although they have a row of 6 tills I have only ever seen 2 that are in use at any one time. Result is that rather than queue up behind 4 fully loaded trolleys I walk out with out buying the item I selected and leave it at the checkout.

Generally if I have an unhappy shopping experience with a company I contact the head office and point my concerns out if only to assist them to improve matters for other customers but Aldi in their wisdom avoid all customer contact, you can't email or phone them!

In contrast whenever I have had any small problem with Sainsburys they have always gone out of their way to offer help and assistance and it does leave one feeling satisfied and happy to do future business with them, if I do 'manage' to buy anything from Aldi it's only because it is an absolute essential bargain! 

Sorry for the rant but I feel happier now!


----------



## martinka (20 Jan 2014)

I see Lidl are advertising a cordless torch. Really? So, have they done away with the extra long mains lead? :roll:


----------



## Ian down london way (20 Jan 2014)

I did buy one of the special offer shop vacs, after seeing it highlighted here. £59 I think and its been really good. - and may be heading up to help dry out the carpets in my daughter's room at Universtity (hummm best not to ask why  - using its wet mode of use.


----------



## martinka (20 Jan 2014)

Ian down london way":1otvv9es said:


> I did buy one of the special offer shop vacs, after seeing it highlighted here. £59 I think and its been really good. - and may be heading up to help dry out the carpets in my daughter's room at Universtity (hummm best not to ask why  - using its wet mode of use.



That was probably me. I bought one and it's given good service. In fact I reckon it's about time I checked the bag as it hasn't been emptied since I bought it.


----------



## Woodchips2 (20 Jan 2014)

scrimper":2edlswmo said:


> They have some decent stuff but I do hate buying from Aldi.
> 
> In my local Aldi I find it an unpleasant and frustrating shopping experience, there are never any staff about to ask for help or advice and although they have a row of 6 tills I have only ever seen 2 that are in use at any one time. Result is that rather than queue up behind 4 fully loaded trolleys I walk out with out buying the item I selected and leave it at the checkout.
> 
> ...


I feel the same. Recently I went into Aldi in Exeter which had the usual two check-outs open and a queue at each so I went to the shortest queue.However dDidn't wait very long to be served because the cashier was the fastest person I've ever seen on a checkout =D> . It caused problems for some because they've got those tiny shelves where they put the stuff that's gone through the till and the average shopper ain't use to high-speed packing (hammer) .

When he served me I commented on his speed and he reckoned they have a target of 1,000 items an hour. He seemed quite pleased I commented on how quick he was working :lol: 

Regards Keith


----------

